# carrying



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have seen a lot about carry guns on here but i haven't seen to many posts about how everyone carries their gun meaning holster, iwb, pocket etc..

I have found one of two guns i want to get sig p238 or kahr cm9 and im not to sure what the best way to carry it easily.

Whats everyone's take on this

Thanks Daniel


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

The cm9 is alot cheaper to shoot, after having both and selling both, id go back to the 238 before id buy another cm9, BUT id choose the kahr 380 over both (far lighter, easier to draw and fire due to no safety)


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I carry my 238..*

in a pocket holster, in my right front pocket... The same holster works well for my Kimber 9mm solo, so I don't need the 238 anymore if you want a lightly used SAS (edges smoothed) 238...


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

also, if you are into belt holsters, don hume makes very minimalist JIT holster that i love for small carry guns


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

I usually pocket carry a lcp during the summer time and for the winter I usually carry IWB with a crossbreed super tuck setup for the g26.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not telling, cause then everyone will know... Matter of fact, I don't carry:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Ruger LCP in a Desantis Nemasis pocket holster.
Glock 26 or 17 in a Dale Fricke Archangel AIWB or in a Dale Fricke Zacheus.

Another IWB holster that I occasionally use for my Glocks are a Comp-Tac MTAC, but I've been moving into appendix carry so I really don't use it much.

For OWB concealed carry I use a Hideous Holster which is a knockoff of the Raven Phantom. 

For open carry I use a modified Safariland 6004 for my Glock 17 that also holds my Surefire X400. Its the same holster that the LEOs use so there is no dispute about someone stealing my handgun.

I also have a Kramer Leather Vertical Horsehide holster for my 1911, which I only carry as a BBQ gun.


----------

